# My favorite operas poll - I



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

EDIT:
Nothing to see here - I can only submit a poll within 60 minutes of creating a thread. Looks like I lost mine. Rather than wandering aimlessly around a maze without a centre, I'll try again in a couple of hours!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> EDIT:
> Nothing to see here - I can only submit a poll within 60 minutes of creating a thread. Looks like I lost mine. Rather than wandering aimlessly around a maze without a centre, I'll try again in a couple of hours!


The suspense is killing me.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I never knew about the 60 minute rule, but always submit the poll along with the thread, else can't go back to redo it. No matter, we await the poll as it is fun selecting favorites from someone else's favorites list.

Ah ha! I see it now (go here):
http://www.talkclassical.com/47363-my-favorite-operas-poll.html


----------

